# Maltese Breeder List



## Karmaistrue (Oct 2, 2006)

**** The list had to be removed******


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i will say this and leave it alone, the list had to be removed , i had a big reply typed up and deleted it, i wont stoop as low as someone else, i am deleting the replies to be safe, thanks for the understanding



Joe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am totally confused>>>I guess it's for the best I dont understand









Andrea~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I am totally confused>>>I guess it's for the best I dont understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pm me if you are still wondering about this.


----------

